# Carpenter tricks.....



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Gemma (Aug 22, 2016)

I love it!


----------



## jnos (Aug 24, 2016)

Could relate to that with my hubby's woodworking buddies.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 25, 2016)

Saw this on Facebook this morning. His co-worker is definitely a little on the slow side.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 25, 2016)

They took the time to make a video of THIS??  Not as funny as they thought it would be.  *DUH*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 26, 2016)

Falcon said:


> They took the time to make a video of THIS??  Not as funny as they thought it would be.  *DUH*


----------



## Falcon (Aug 26, 2016)

Good one Ken.  Now THAT'S funny !


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Falcon (Aug 26, 2016)

HaHa  Nancy.  That's One powerful drill.


----------

